# Any help to identify very old watch



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Can anyone help with brand or age? Remarkably, considering the condition, it is still working.

There are no marks front or back, other than 'swiss made' on the back of the dial. Appears to be a base metal case with side hinged back. My father kept this in reserve but wore it occasionally.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

In focus photos might help & are there any details at all on movement?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks like a red 12 trench watch 

Better pics will help with more details.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Absolutely no marks at all anywhere other than 'swiss made' as stated above.

Will try and upload a better pic.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Slightly better res


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Should be a pretty cheap no-name generic Swiss contract brand.

Age is perhaps 1920s-1930s...


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

are there any markings or assay stamps on the case back ?


----------



## Daniel.bg (Jun 16, 2018)

@eezy I can help with restoration on this watch!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

It is unlikely that we will ever know the manufacturer of this watch with any degree of certainty, although someone may be able to identify the movement. What I can say is that this watch is quite an early wristwatch, probably dating to the mid-1920s. I would expect the dial to be enamel, and looking at the hands and the numerals on the dial, I would expect that versions of this watch were produced with radium-based luminous paint.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks guys for your comments. There are absolutely no visible marks anywhere on the watch but after a few hours of research I can say that the movement is by A.Michel, one of the 'big three' makers of that era, and it is an AM220 cal.

Thanks Daniel for your offer. The value I think is in the sentimentality and I would have to weigh up the cost. Surprisingly it is still working.


----------



## jaymin (Jun 28, 2018)

if you ramble around ebay there is a few on there.

normally down as trench watch and a ?

good ones have silver cases, I have a trench watch silver case with Birmingham marks when cleaned and serviced there a nice watch.

have a look from £ 20 up to £200

my help


----------



## Loris-76 (May 28, 2018)

Would say the beginning of the XX century but the absolute absence of marks doesn't help


----------

